# promener qqn



## annie21

Bonjour,
 En français on peut promener son chien. Peut-on promener son ami en indiquant le sens de se promener avec son ami pour lui faire un tour?
Exemple: Je promène mon ami à Paris. 
Ici, est-ce que le je est en ensemble avec son ami? Ou je laisse mon ami se promener seul?

Je promène ma mère qui est gravement malade: 
Ici, je peux le dire en indiquant le sens d'accompagner ma mère à se promener par exemple en fauteuil de roues?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Ce sens du verbe _promener_ sous sa forme transitive existe en effet.


> Exemple: Je promène mon ami à Paris.
> Ici, est-ce que le je est en ensemble avec son ami? Ou je laisse mon ami se promener seul?


Cela implique que j’accompagne mon ami. S'il se promenait seul, on pourrait avoir "je le fais se promener dans Paris" mais ce ne serait pas très courant.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Est-ce que cet usage est assez courant?


----------



## SergueiL

C'est assez spécifique, c'est-à-dire limité à des situations particulières.


----------



## annie21

C'est dans quelles situations particulières?


----------



## SergueiL

Celles que vous avez présentées. 
Le cas N°2 (promener un malade, un handicapé) me semble d'ailleurs plus courant que le premier qui est un peu-être un peu vieilli.


----------



## OLN

annie21 said:


> Peut-on promener son ami en indiquant le sens de se promener avec son ami pour lui faire faire un tour?
> est-ce que le je est en ensemble avec son ami? Ou je laisse mon ami se promener seul?


Comme pour _mener_ ou _amener_ _qqn_, le sujet accompagne l'autre. 
Tu aurais pu trouver les réponses dans un dictionnaire. 


> *I. −* _Empl. trans._ *A. −* [Le suj. désigne une pers.] Mener dehors pour prendre l'air, pour distraire, pour voir des choses, pour flâner. *1.* *Qqn**1**promène qqn**2*. _C'est moi qui suis chargé de promener les étrangers dans Paris et de leur détailler les beautés de la capitale_ (Meilhac, Halévy,_Vie paris._, 1867, i, 7, p.9). _Mme Pichon promenait Lilitte, alors âgée de dix-huit mois, dans une petite voiture d'osier_ (Zola,_Pot Bouille_, 1882, p.62). _Il me promenait avec lui dans Paris, en me tenant par la main, lui vieux garçon coureur et sanguin, moi petit gamin qui en avais grand peur_ (Léautaud,_In memor._, 1905, p.215). Source : PROMENER : Définition de PROMENER





> Conduire quelqu'un en divers endroits pour l'agrément, le plaisir : _Promener un ami à travers Paris. _Source : Définitions : promener - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


----------



## annie21

Oui, j'ai trouvé cela dans le Petit Robert aussi. Mais on m'a dit que c'est assez vieux et si l'on dit promener qn, c'est comme irrespectueux. C'est pourquoi j'ai posé cette question sur ce forum. Pour le moment, vous avez des avis différents. Donc, pour l'usage de promener un ami, c'est vieilli ou assez courant aujourd'hui?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Sauf dans le sens de _conduire quelqu'un en divers endroits_ pour les lui faire découvrir, dans un cadre bien particulier, donc (des étrangers à Paris, un ami à travers Paris, etc.), j'évite pour ma part de dire que _je promène quelqu'un_ à cause de la proximité avec _promener son chien_. _Promener quelqu'un_ a encore ceci d'irrespectueux qu'au sens figuré le sens est moqueur. Si ma mère est dans une chaise roulante, _je vais me promener avec elle_ ou _nous allons nous promener _: préférence pour la forme pronominale, donc.

_Promener quelqu'un avec soi_ est un peu différent, sans irrespect, de même que _promener un petit enfant. _Mais se souvenir qu'_envoyer quelqu'un promener _est très irrespectueux ou hostile.


----------



## annie21

Vous avez dit:Sauf dans le sens de _conduire quelqu'un en divers endroits_ pour les lui faire découvrir. Je voudrais savoir si cet usage est assez courant aujourd'hui? Par exemple: Il m'a promené à travers Paris depuis des jours.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, ce sens-là, qui est un peu particulier, est courant de nos jours.


----------



## annie21

Si je ne me trompe pas, promener qn, le qn ne connaît pas l'endroit où l'on va se promener, n'est-ce pas? S'il le connaît, mais je vais lui faire plaisir, je pourrais dire: Je promène mon ami dans les rues?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, parce que promener quelqu'un dans les rues d'une ville est une façon de lui faire découvrir la ville. On pourrait encore dire _promener quelqu'un aux Champs-Elysées, au Champ-de-Mars, à Montmartre, sur les grands boulevards, sur la corniche, dans les Cévennes, etc. _Mais _promener quelqu'un dans la rue _sort de ce cadre de_ faire découvrir _; sans contexte, on risque à mon avis une trop forte proximité avec_ promener son chien._


----------



## annie21

Donc, si je dis: Il promène son meilleur ami tous les jours dans les rues de Paris. C'est incorrect. Parce que souvent promener qn, le qn ne connaît pas beaucoup l'endroit où l'on va le promener. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Incorrect, je n'irais pas jusque là, et les dictionnaires ne le disent pas, mais simplement « à éviter » à cause de cette agaçante ou malheureuse proximité en français avec _promener son chien_. Autrement, je pense que vous avez suivi un bon raisonnement : vous avez bien compris. Toutefois, Paris est si grand que si cet ami est là pour 15 jours, il y aurait ce cas un peu exceptionnel de lui faire découvrir les rues de Paris en l'y promenant tous les jours, à chaque fois dans un quartier différent.


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> Incorrect, je n'irais pas jusque là, et les dictionnaires ne le disent pas, mais simplement « à éviter » à cause de cette agaçante ou malheureuse proximité en français avec _promener son chien_.


Je rejoins Logos.
Au lieu de dire "Il promène son  ami  dans les rues de Paris." je dirais plutôt "Il fait découvrir   les rues de Paris à son  ami."


----------



## Philippides

Toujours sur l'usage du verbe promener, j'en ai entendu un emploi non pronominal, dans le sud-est : "Cet après-midi, on est allé promener".
Savez-vous si c'est un régionalisme courant ?


----------



## annie21

Si je remplace promener par sortir et balader, c'est toujours le même cas d'éviter l'usage comme verbe transitif pour ne pas faire penser à promener son chien? 
Comme sortir son ami? balader son ami?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Disons :
- avec _sortir_ nous avons exactement le même problème qu'avec _promener_, car on dit aussi souvent qu'on sort son chien qu'on le promène (qu'on dit qu'on le promène).
- avec _balader_ on a toujours un problème, mais cette fois il n'est pas le même. On ne balade pas spécialement son chien, on n'a plus ce problème, mais on balade souvent les gens au sens figuré, en se moquant d'eux, en leur racontant des histoires, en leur faisant croire des idioties. Dans un contexte très décontracté ou qui se prête à la plaisanterie amicale, on pourrait dire qu'_on balade quelqu'un_ sans mauvais sous-entendu. Il faut donc s'assurer qu'on sera compris en bien, non pas en mal.


----------



## SergueiL

Je ne suis pas sûr que le rapport avec "promener son chien" soit systématique lorsqu'on entend "promener qqn". Il me semble qu'on peut promener sa grand-mère invalide dans le parc, comme on peut promener son cousin de province dans Paris sans que cela prête à sourire, même si dans les deux cas ce n'est sans doute pas la formule la plus couramment employée de nos jours (en comparaison par exemple avec "lui faire faire un tour").


----------

